
Show HN: Stylepill – You don’t have to pay anymore for templates or themes - seruda
https://stylepill.carrd.co/
======
suramya_tomar
Pretty interesting idea and I have subscribed to the mailing list :)

However I was expecting a more creative (fresh) set of templates. The current
set on the site are copies of UI components used at AirBnb and while its
interesting to see how components are coded for AirBnB, I don't think there
would be a lot of demand for creating a copy of the Airbnb site.

